# change wheel storage



## wheeltapper (Jul 20, 2010)

this is one of the best ideas I've seen in Model Engineers Workshop mag.






basically sheets of chipboard with half circles bolted together.
so much better than a tower.

Roy


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 20, 2010)

That is a neat idea. I do like having things organized.

Why are there two 50's, 100's, and 120's but not the others?


----------



## RollaJohn (Jul 21, 2010)

Carl, the doubling of some of the gears is to achieve the necessary ratios to cut the various threads possible with his lathe. The set of change gears needed depends on the TPI of the lead screw.

Here is a page with a formula to find the various gears to needed to cut a desired thread. It also has a handy table for threads that can be cut with the SIEG C3 lathes with a 16 TPI lead screw and using the standard issue gears. A lot more threads than the owners manual admits to. : The manufacturer only lists threads from 12 to 52 while this table lists 77 threads from 1 to 256! But in order to cut 25, 75 and 100 TPI you will have to add a 32 tooth gear to the standard set.

http://www.gizmology.net/changegears.htm


I really like Roy's idea for indexing and storing the change gears. Much nicer than my mixed up pile hanging from a hook on the wall. I could probably find the needed gears without too much trouble. Another project with the brown stuff in my future.


----------



## krv3000 (Jul 21, 2010)

I like that ;D


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks very much Rolla.


----------



## lathe nut (Jul 21, 2010)

that real nice, saves space, thanks, Lathe Nut


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jul 29, 2010)

Here's how I did it for my little Taiwan built Emco Compact 8 clone. I made a wood box to store all the change wheels and made up a jig to mimic the leadscrew gear/"banjo" setup. I bought an extra "banjo" and turned a stub from scrap to match the leadscrew and bushing so I can comfortably shuffle around and adjust the gears out in the daylight instead of bent over in the dark, greasy bowels of my lathe.

Once the setup is completed, it's easy to transfer the assembly over to the lathe. I call it my "Poor Man's Quick-Change Gearbox."


----------



## pete (Jul 29, 2010)

Dick,
Now that is clever. Very nicely done, I will of course be stealing and using that idea.

Pete


----------



## krv3000 (Jul 30, 2010)

HI thats brill as i have a compact 8 to i will do the same


----------

